# NEED YA Recommendations: Indie or Otherwise



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

I am ADDICTED to YA (caps necessary). I normally lean towards paranormal YA, but I will love practically anything with a heavy romantic element (without making me gag that is).

I'd love to read anything that runs a little edgy or funny, but romance is a must must. Also, I am more than happy to read contemporary romance if it's quirky enough, or just out of the ordinary. 

I really liked Amanda Hocking's Hollowland, Gail Giles Dark Song, Stephanie Perkins Anna and the French Kiss, Richelle Mead's Vampire Academy, Suzanne Collins Hunger Games (duh), Tenderness and We All Fall Down by Robert Cormier, just to name a few. (Though I am increasingly over vampires and anything historical has never done it for me).

Can you think of anything I'd like? I'd LOVE to hear what you've thought was amazing. If it's indie, all the better, but I just want to read amazing books. 

Can't wait to hear from you all!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

I've just been reading Sarah Dessen. This is "straight" YA meaning troubled teen, not fantasy or paranormal. I really liked "Just Listen". This edition's cover makes it look really sweety girly but it's actually not.



You might like Robin McKinley - "Sunshine" - a vampire story, and "Beauty" - a retelling of Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I've definitely heard of her, and funny story is that I own Just Listen, but it's in my TBR pile. I read her _This Lullaby_, though, and it's definitely a solid contemporary YA novel.

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Writtled, you might want to give Portal by Imogen Rose a try. Good luck in your search! --Jason


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Jason, that one is in my TBR Kindle queue, I think. I'll have to go check. I know I've looked at it before. Thank you much for replying


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The Trylle Trilogy by Amanda Hocking was pretty good. Jason Letts' Powerless series in his sig line up there ^^ was great, not big on the romance angle though.


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

BTackitt, I LOVED Amanda's first two books of the Trylle Trilogy. I didn't hate the third one either, but the first two were awesome possum...Though I am thinking Hollowland was her best so far to me.

I've had Jason's books on my lists TBR too. So neat to talk to people you're reading (or plan on reading) right?

Thanks a lot for your recommendations!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Have you read Stacey Kade's The Ghost and the Goth? Definitely romantic and funny. I just finished the second one in the series, The Queen of the Dead.


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

Melissa, I've picked it up in bookstores before, but I never fully committed to buying it. I think I was waiting for someone to sing its praises. Now, I have a reason  Thanks!


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

I really liked Maggie Stiefvater's Wolves of Mercy Falls Trilogy:

Shiver
Linger
Forever

about werewolves and kissing!

I know I have more that I would recommend, but I am at work.  I will try to edit and add some when I get home.


----------



## ashleygirardi (Apr 3, 2011)

I just finished Wither by Lauren DeStefano and it blew me away. I bought Divergent today, haven't started it yet but I've heard good things.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

I recently read and adored HEX HALL by Rachel Hawkins. There's also a sequel out, but the reviews say it's a cliffhanger, so I choose to wait until book 3 is out to read that one.  Right now I'm reading JENNY POX by J.L. Ryan (an Indie local, I believe)--not done yet, but I'm totally sucked in.


----------



## chloe777 (Jul 19, 2011)

I LOVED Hunger Games and Hollowland. I just read When the Tiger Smiles, it was really good (caps totally necessary here 2). I found it because I saw the book trailer on youtube. I also really liked Cassandra Clare's City of Glass series. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

ashleygirardi said:


> I bought Divergent today, haven't started it yet but I've heard good things.


I'm planning on reading this too! I just finished Enclave, which I was iffy about, and I'm hoping Divergent will be better.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> I really liked Maggie Stiefvater's Wolves of Mercy Falls Trilogy


My daughter and her friend loved those books, too!

The Hunger Games is a must! Also, I'm starting the Mortal Instruments series which my dental hygenist recommended, and "The Forest of Hands and Teeth" that a student recommended.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Cross My Heart by Katie Klein was really, really good (no paranormal elements, but it has a great romance and a really intriguing twist at the end) and it's indie, so it's not super expensive.


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

Jenn, I really need to read the Shiver series. Everyone raves about it, but I haven't gotten into them yet. I read her blog regularly, and she talked about having Shiver available as an audiobook for free so I ended up getting it. Now it's a matter of listening to it. 

Ashley, Divergent is actually waiting at the library for me as we speak. People have said such awesome things about it that I'm anxious to get my hands on it. And I read WITHER. Good stuff. It was crazy different than everything else, and I love that. It's the same "out there" quality that made me like Dia Reeves' BLEEDING VIOLET. 


Kate, I'll have to look up Cross My Heart. I haven't heard of that one before.


Chloe, Yes the Hunger Games was EPIC. I'm scared to see the movie though. If it doesn't live up to the book in an acceptable manner, I'll have a fit. A literary fit. lol. I'll have to look up When the Tiger Smiles, and I have the Clare series in a box set BUT I've only just cracked the first one. My TBR pile is ridiculous. 

Eliza, I really liked Hex Hall, and I read the 2nd one I believe as well. I do remember saying NOW I HAVE TO WAIT?!? So you have a good plan. I bought Jenny Pox too, I think, it's with the crazy number of Kindle books waiting to be read. 


Thanks for all the great titles, y'all. Please keep them coming. I could talk about YA all day.


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

Mscott9985, I REALLY liked THE FORESTS OF HANDS AND TEETH. So moving. The other ones after that are okay, but the first one takes the cake. And, like I said earlier, I have the Mortal Instruments series waiting to be read on my bookshelves


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Writtled, have you read Cassandra Clare's Mortal Instruments series? Some good romance in it, standard urban fantasy sort of setting with all the works (vamps, weres, fairies etc).

My current favourite indie YA book is Hush Money by Susan Bischoff, sort of a teen super-hero style book. No spandex suits or anything, just kids in high school with powers, trying to hide them from the government. Great writing and some lovely romance. I'm dying for the second book to come out!

Holly Black's "White Cat" has an interesting romance from a guys POV, and is a very unique story as well. Urban fantasy gangster curse magic. Some twists were totally predictable, but still very much worth the read.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I LOVE YA books. I kind of got overwhelmed by all the paranormal offerings, so I've been reading more contemporary YA lately, but it's almost all got romance in it. Here are my recent faves:

If I Stay by Gayle Forman (contemporary - sequel: Where She Went)
The Sky Is Everywhere by Jandy Nelson (contemporary)
Entwined by Heather Dixon (light fantasy)
Lips Touch by Laini Taylor (3 novellas - SO fascinating - mythology)
The DUFF by Kody Keplinger (contemporary)
The Host by Stephenie Meyer (her best - "scifi")
Uglies by Scott Westerfeld (scifi - 3 sequels)
The Blue Sword by Robin McKinley (sequel: The Hero and the Crown, which is even better)

Okay, lol, that's a long enough list. Hope you enjoy some!


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

Selina: I own the Mortal Instrument series boxset, and I've cracked the first, but I haven't read them. Which is awful because I always hear how good they are. SO< good news is that I have the box set of the first 3  TY. I'll have to look for Hush Money; I think I've heard of it, but I haven't read it yet. And White Cat sounds cool. TY much! These look great. 

Kristan:
If I Stay was good. I'm looking forward to reading the sequel soon. 
I've heard good things about The Sky Is Everywhere, so thanks for reminding me 
I want to read The DUFF because I heard it's rockstar. 
I also read the first of the Uglies series, interesting stuff.
The other ones I hadn't heard of so I'm off to google/Amazon them now.
Thanks a huge bunch. I love lots of new options.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Have you read The Luxe series by Anna Godbersen? I adored them! It's a series set in turn of the century Manhattan - lots of romance, scandal & intrigue.


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

LucieSimone: Nopers. It's historical, right? I'm normally a fanatic about staying in the present or beyond. The past hasn't done it for me yet. BUT, I have been tempted by this one because people are fanatical about it in a good way (And I heard they're making a tv show or movie from it? I think I heard that...) Thanks for prodding me. I might have to give it a chance


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I loved _The Soulkeepers_...only $2.99. It had plenty of different genres mixed in...not heavily romantic but enough for interest.

http://www.amazon.com/Soulkeepers-ebook/dp/B004RR1NZI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1311617827&sr=8-2


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

If you love chick lit YA then you must try Simon Elkeles, Jennifer Laurens, Jennifer Echols, Lisa Schroeder, Elizabeth Chandler, Elizabeth Scott....umm I am sure I have a few more I could add, lol.

For YA that has romance and some mystery I read Forgotten by Cat Patrick, it was amazing! One of my favorite reads this year.


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

Tamara: The Soulkeepers looks really good. I'm adding it to my Goodreads "To-be-Read" list now so I don't forget it. Thanks!

MLPMom: Jennifer Echols GOING TOO FAR was money in the back. Loved that. And I just read THE UNWRITTEN RULE by Elizabeth Scott. The other ones I have to get up to date on. Thanks for the new names, and for alerting the world and reminding me of authors I liked already. I'll have to add the new names to my Goodreads list too. 

Goodreads is the only way I remember what books I want to get in the future. Are any of y'all on there? I'm on there as Writtled as well. Love to be friends with any one of the geniuses who gave me suggestions on this thread already. Find me there if you are!!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Writtled said:


> Tamara: The Soulkeepers looks really good. I'm adding it to my Goodreads "To-be-Read" list now so I don't forget it. Thanks!
> 
> MLPMom: Jennifer Echols GOING TOO FAR was money in the back. Loved that. And I just read THE UNWRITTEN RULE by Elizabeth Scott. The other ones I have to get up to date on. Thanks for the new names, and for alerting the world and reminding me of authors I liked already. I'll have to add the new names to my Goodreads list too.
> 
> Goodreads is the only way I remember what books I want to get in the future. Are any of y'all on there? I'm on there as Writtled as well. Love to be friends with any one of the geniuses who gave me suggestions on this thread already. Find me there if you are!!


Oh good idea. I've only recently started on Goodreads. There are so many yummy recommendations on this discussion.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I am on there under the same username as well.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

I just read Solstice by P.J. Harvey, and it was great! It mixes dystopian and mythology. There's some good romance. I couldn't stop reading it! I love it. 

Also have to second Hush Money by Susan Bischoff. 

For non-Indie, Delirium by Lauren Oliver was really good. Dystopian and romance. 

I can't wait for the sequels for all three of these


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Writtled said:


> LucieSimone: Nopers. It's historical, right? I'm normally a fanatic about staying in the present or beyond. The past hasn't done it for me yet. BUT, I have been tempted by this one because people are fanatical about it in a good way (And I heard they're making a tv show or movie from it? I think I heard that...) Thanks for prodding me. I might have to give it a chance


I usually stick to the present, too, but this series is totally, indulgently awesome! I hadn't heard about a TV show or film in the works, but if so, I will be watching!


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

LucieSimone, well if you normally stick to the present too, then this has to be good. I'll definitely look into it.

Emilyward, Haven't heard of Soltice, so I'll look into that too. And Hush Money is on my radar now thanks to an earlier post, and I read Delirium, not bad. But I'm shying away from dystopian, I think. That is, after I read Divergent because I've heard it's the bee's knees. And it also got a movie deal already, if I remember correctly.

Here's a link to some other YA stuff being made into movies btw, AND this one says IF I STAY is in the works with Dakota Fanning as lead. Coolness. (and Mortal Instruments is also on the list)

http://www.cmclibrary.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=963:teen-books-into-movies-news&catid=220:front-page-of-teen-zone&Itemid=1676


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

OH! I had no idea If I Stay had been tapped for a movie. That's awesome. 

Just searched, and Google tells me that Dakota ended up turning down the lead role in favor of finishing her senior year of high school. Ah well...

EDITED TO ADD: I recently finished The Sky Is Everywhere by Jandy Nelson, which is a FANTASTIC contemporary YA. It's got a serious premise (girl dealing with the unexpected death of her sister) but it's so beautifully written and the characters are lovable/funny.


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

Kristan: I know! Me either, but I would be excited to see it. And bummer about Dakota. I think she's an awesome actress and could have done it so well. Sigh. And now I'm going to have to read that book. I've been told SOOOO many times that it's great. Bad timing for me to sign on to it though since I just recently passed on getting it for four dollars. I'm not good with decisions sometimes. Ugh.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

The Ugly series by Scott Westerfield is suppose to be amazing as well and was just announced that it too will be made into a movie.

I am currently reading Texas Gothic by Rosemary Clement-Moore and it is awesome!

I second Delirium by Lauren Oliver, amazing read!

Divergent by Victoria Roth is suppose to be amazing too, I have it but haven't read it yet.

I read so much YA I can't even remember them all but Jeri Smith Ready does great YA paranormal romance as well as E.J. Stevens.


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

MLPMom, Thanks for the new titles/authors. What I've read of the Uglies makes me think it would be a great YA book to movie conversion. I'll have to look up Jeri Smith Ready and E.J. Stevens. Thanks! And we're friends on Goodreads now. Yay.

For everyone else on this thread, I'd love to be friends with you too. You all have good taste in YA, imo.  Looking forward to seeing you all on there (I'm Writtled on there too, another reminder).


----------



## Penang (Jun 28, 2011)

I love YA romance and it's actually what I write  

So many of the books I would recommend have already come up! The Forest of Hands and Teeth was good (not really a happy romance), although I enjoyed the sequel more (more romance angle here). I just finished Matched and it was good as well. I loved Unwind, but there's very little romance in this one. Wolves of Mercy Falls Trilogy hooked me with the first, but I didn't like the second as much, I'll probably only read the third to find out how it all ends. The Hush, Hush series was okay. Some parts of it were just too Twilight for me, when the third comes out I'll read it, but it's not like I'm dying to see what happens. I really loved The Adoration of Jenna Fox, romance it's the core of the story but it's there.


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi,
I recently read 'the perks of being a wallflower' by Stephen Chbosky, and it was really an amazing read. Very real and sad, but the writing really let you sink into the story. Check it out if you can! It's also going to be made into a movie with Emma Watson.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Some indie recommendations: A Chance for Charity by S.L. Baum, Everything by Jason Letts, Everything by Amanda Hocking, Hush Money by Susan Bischoff.

Trads: Divergent, Clarity, The Iron King.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Meant to Be by Tiffany King has 58 great reviews on Amazon and might be right up your alley. It's on my TBR as well.

Product Description
Krista Miller feels like she has lived her entire life in a glass box with her every emotion on display. She can't help feeling like a defect as her sensitivities have made her socially inept and without any real friends; the one exception being the boy that visits her each night in her dreams.

Krista's emotions are put to the test when a move to California triggers a devastating change to her fantasy world. The nightly comfort that the boy provides has now become a recurring nightmare as he is taken from her by an unseen force.

Struggling to appear normal, Krista enrolls in a new school and finds it to be nothing like she thought. Her new life is sent spiraling out of control from a strange connection with a boy, Mark, who claims to know all her secrets.

As Krista begins to explore the emotions that Mark evokes in her, secrets about their mysterious past and their predestined purpose threatens to separate them just when they have found each other.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

I have not consented to the new Terms of Service, which were implemented without any announcement and without the ability to accept or reject them. My continued participation on the forum is related only to addressing this issue and cannot be construed as implied consent.  9/21/2018


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Torn by Erica O'Rouke (a new YA author) is great.  I just checked Amazon and the kindle version is marked down to $6.80.    Jennifer Estep, who writes adult paranormal romance, just published her first YA:  Touch of Frost (I haven't read it yet, but I've read her Elemental Assassin adult series).  

Second the recommendation for anything by Simone Elkeles and Sarah Dressen

DJ


----------



## KathyGleason (May 5, 2011)

Did you read Jenny Pox yet? I just started it but so far it's really good.


----------



## CSiggy (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey Writtled! I am soo with you when it comes to YA fiction. I'm kind of addicted myself.  I would recommend to you Poison Study, Magic Study and Fire Study (Study Series) by Maria Snyder if you haven't read them already. Magic + Adventure + Romance makes me a happy reader, but these are more on the fantasy side based in a make believe world. Yelena, the main character, is a young girl who is sentenced to death for a murder but instead gets offered the chance to be the commander's food taster to ensure that he is not being poisoned. Along the way she learns more about herself, the world she lives in, and her abilities. Not sure if that's your thing or not but they are very fun. I couldn't put them down, and I've read each at least 4 times haha. Hopefully the link posts below...


The other book I would recommend would be Prodigy (Blood Rune Series) by Brian McMurray. He's an indie author, but I really enjoyed this read. The style of this book kind of reminds me of some of Sara Shepard's books (also lots of fun by the way!) but with a fantasy twist. I like that this book focuses on Rune Magic which is kind of different from the standard Vampire and Zombie thing (not that those are bad ) This story is based in Pasadena and has a pampered rich girl, Susan, who gets thrown into the crazy world of runic magic. Along the way she finds love, danger, and learns that she is very special to the future of this type of magic. This book also has the Magic+ Romance+ Adventure quality but seems to be more urban and realistic (as much as you can be with this genre). It's a fast paced fun read. 


Hopefully you find what you're looking for!


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, so many more posts. I definitely need to check this more often. I'm sooo excited about all the new titles. My bank account/library card will be busy soon. Thanks, everyone!

Penang: I love the Forests of Hands and Teeth! Made me want to cry. It's definitely my fave of her "series." And, I'll have to look up The Adoration of Jenna Fox.

Youngadultfiction: I've heard of that (the book and the upcoming movie). I also heard it's amazing (from you and others). Thanks for the suggestion! 

Imogen: Thanks, and I've gotten a lot of those, and I'm adding all the others to the list. I'm already a Amanda Hocking fan (Hollowland especially), and I've already bought Portal, btw.

belindaf: That definitely sounds like something I'd like. Thank you muchly. I'll have to add it to be Goodreads TBR list.

Dam_Good_Publishing: OoO those looks good. Really good. Thanks. I love finding books I haven't heard of before. 

djgross: Thanks! I haven't heard of these either.

Kathy Gleason: I own it (on Kindle) but haven't gotten to it yet. I had to buy it when I heard that practically everyone liked it.

CSiggy: The Snyder series sounds good--I hadn't heard of it. Thank you! And I love food stories so that'll make it even better lol. Prodigy has a great cover and sounds good too.


Thanks everybody! Keep them coming if y'all have anymore. I have a HUGE list of things to get to now


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Writtled, here's one that I bet you haven't come across yet - The Haunting of Alaizabel Cray by Chris Wooding. It's set in an alternative Victorian London where the main character is a wych-kin hunter. It's been out quite a few years but I absolutely loved it. Not sure if it's on the Kindle to be honest though.


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

You're right, Joseph. Definitely haven't heard of that one. Nice cover, btw


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks! Glad that my hours spent in Photoshop have paid off!


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

lol, definitely.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_posts here in the Book Corner that mention books you've written, are writing, or mean to write, will be edited to remove such self-promotion. _


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

Did I mention you guys are AMAZING for giving me all of these titles? I can't wait to read them all, and that means I'll be reading a LOT. lol

Still finishing Divergent by Veronica Roth now, good stuff. What YA are you all reading currently?


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

The Lighter Side of Life and Death.

The Book Thief.

_Labor Day_ and _The Good Daughter_ both by Joyce Maynard have YA characters, though the books are not strictly YA.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

If no one has mentioned it yet, Graceling is very good.


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

Here's a few that I thought were awesome, though none are *true* paranormal:

Delirium by Lauren Oliver (dystopian)
Revolution by Jennifer Donnelley (magical/historical)
The Book of Tomorrow by Cecelia Ahern (magical)

The last one is an adult book, but the character is young and it felt like YA to me.


----------



## RaineThomas (Aug 2, 2011)

I just finished Sophie & Carter by Chelsea Fine and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

RaineThomas said:


> I just finished Sophie & Carter by Chelsea Fine and really enjoyed it.


Is your series YA, Raine?


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

I should have mentioned the book thief earlier. That was an amazing read, 'death' is the narrator, and does a damn good job at telling the story.


----------



## Ben Reeder (Jun 28, 2011)

I just finished "The Strange Case of Finley Jane" and started "The Girl In the Steel Corset". Good YA steampunk, even though it's labeled teen romance (mislabeled, if you ask me). The first is a novella, and it's free.  Also, you might want to check out "Endangered Species: Werewolf" by Angela Beegle.


----------



## indiebookslist (Aug 5, 2011)

First off, Simone Elkeles...Perfect Chemistry series.

Going to Far - Jennifer Echols

Indie-wise:

Alison Deluca - Steampunk YA

PHC Marchesi -- A little younger audience for this one.

Annmarie McQueen - http://indiebookslist.wordpress.com/category/authors/annmarie-mcqueen/ Cold Water


----------



## Ben Reeder (Jun 28, 2011)

Normaly, I don't read romance, but I just finished Kady Cross's "The Strange Case of Finley Jane" (free download) and "The Girl In The Steel Corset" at the recommendation of my girlfriend, and I was pleasantly surprised. It's labeled as Harlequin Teen but it does NOT read like it. More like The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen meets the X-Men. Good steampunk feel, but not so mired in Victoriana that it alienates the non-steampunk reader, either.

Cate Tiernan's Book of Shadows is also a very good YA paranormal read. I started reading that for other reasons and ended up enjoying it on its own merits. It's part of a series as well. Good characters and good settings.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

You might want to check out Jackson Pearce, particularly:



Sisters Red is the story of, well, sisters named Rosie and Scarlett. They fight werewolves (fenris) after being attacked by one as children and their grandmother murdered. One sister is happy with this fate more than the other one. They're aided by a boy named Silas and there we have the romantic element. It's the best of Buffy and the best of Little Red Riding Hood.


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

GREAT titles, everyone. I've only heard of a few of them, but I'm writing them all down now on the list where I have written all of the other titles I've pulled from here. Keep them coming! 

I've just finished reading Divergent by Veronica Roth, not sure if I mentioned that on this thread yet. I know others have mentioned it though. If you haven't read it/heard of it, it's dystopian, and good, even for those of you who were like me and were completely over dystopian at this point.


----------



## PMartelly (May 1, 2011)

I'm so glad to have found this thread. I've been meaning to read:

1. Divergent
2. Delirium 

(After reading Hunger Games, I love reading Dystopian!)

And thanks to Imogen Rose's suggestion, I checked out the description of The Iron King. Adding that to my TBR list!


----------



## Kim Jewell (Aug 11, 2011)

This is a great thread - lots of good ideas for me as I research new YA material for my writing.  Thanks for all the suggestions!  I agree with the Hunger Games, which has been mentioned quite a bit here - fantastic stuff.  My husband also likes the Fablehaven series, but I haven't read them yet.  He says the characters are very compelling.

(BTW...  Mine are all indie YA books, if you're looking for something new and cheap!  One's even free!)


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

Writtled said:


> Can you think of anything I'd like? I'd LOVE to hear what you've thought was amazing. If it's indie, all the better, but I just want to read amazing books.


You might try Merrie Haskell's The Princess Curse. It's a retelling of The Twelve Dancing Princesses, where the main character is an herbalist's apprentice determined to help cure the mysterious ailment of the royal family. It's listed as middle-grade, but that's just a marketing decision. Merrie wrote it as YA, and the themes are character interactions are definitely more suited to an older audience.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

Nancy Fulda said:


>


That book has a great cover. I wonder who the artist is!


----------



## jsmclean (Mar 6, 2011)

Writtled said:


> I'd love to read anything that runs a little edgy or funny, but romance is a must must. Also, I am more than happy to read contemporary romance if it's quirky enough, or just out of the ordinary.


I'm not sure how you feel about HEAs, but Tammy Blackwell's Destiny Binds was a good, quick indie read with a smart main character and lots of romance. I just finished Jenny Pox a week or two ago and I wish I had someone to banter about it with! Maybe on goodreads 

I tend to like my romances a la Hunger Games (clearly a fave on the boards, no wonder why!) and His Dark Materials (one of my absolute favorite series of all time), which probably colors my view of romance in books in general, and definitely in my own writing. This is a great thread, thanks for the topic and to everyone chiming in.


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

I read "High School Yearbook-The Drama" by Paul Swearingen (Indie) a few months ago. I was drawn to that one in particular because I'm a yearbook advisor. The book was SO true to some of the stress and hijinks that happen in the journalism dept! He has others in his High School series, but I haven't read them.
Also, The Zygan Emprise - Renegade Palladins by Y.S. Pascal (Indie) was a fantastic read. The follow up book was less stellar.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

MATCHED, by Ally Condie was awesome. Loved, loved it.

I bet you'd like PARANORMALCY by Kiersten White.

In a month or two, VARIANT, by Robison Wells, will be out. I got to read a pre-pub version, and it was AWESOME. It's not heavy on romance, but it's got some. Great story with a fun twist.


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

I forgot to say, 'Gone' by Micheal Grant is also pretty good. It's set in a small town where one day all the adults simply vanish. The only people left are kids up to the age of 15, it's a bit like lord of the flies and x-men, worth checking out.


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful Disaster by Jamie McGuire

Even though the author herself stated over on a discussion on Amazon that her book is NOT YA when I read it, it was labeled as one and it felt like MATURE YA the characters are in College. Though I will warn it does have sexual content and drinking and swearing. But it's a very intense and exciting read.

Rock and a Hard Place by Angie Stanton is also another good one! 

Enjoy! 

Eli


----------



## lindapischke (Aug 17, 2011)

"Favorite" by Karen McQuestion


----------



## jen meyers (Jul 28, 2011)

These are some of my favorite YA reads:

Graceling by Kristin Cashore
Fire by Kristin Cashore
The Disreputable History of Frankie Landau-Banks by E. Lockhart (SO fabulous!)
This is All: The Pillow Book of Cordelia Kenn by Aidan Chambers (best dialogue ever, some really funny scenes)
The Attolia series by Megan Whalen Turner (starts with The Thief)
anything by Sarah Dessen
Hunger Games trilogy by Suzanne Collins
The Adoration of Jenna Fox by Mary E. Pearson
Chime by Franny Billingsley

I could go on . . . I love YA.


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> Has anyone mentioned Rachel Caine's Morganville Vampire series yet? It is delicious. After I read the first book, I went out and bought everything Rachel Caine ever wrote.
> 
> Another AMAZING book is Garth Nix's Sabriel. It was one of those that kept me reading way past my bedtime!


We seem to have similar tastes. I've gotta second both. (Guess I have a thing for smart heroines.)

B.


----------



## Angie Stanton (Jun 26, 2011)

Here are some more recent favorites of mine.

The Duff - great, hot, angry love scenes.
Audrey Wait - I loved this contemporary about a girl whose ex-boyfriend becomes a star. 
Before I Fall - A girl relives the same car crash seven days in a row.
April, May, June - Sisters with paranormal powers.
Across the Universe - a paranormal romance where a girl and her family are frozen and put on a transport ship that takes 300 years. She is woken up too early.
There was another book I loved, but can't remember the title. It's based on the song Scarborough Fair. Loved it, great romance. Can't remember. Sorry.


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm just about to start reading 'Boom' by Mark Haddon, has anyone read it? I read 'The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time' which was a really great read. It had one cover for kids and another for adults.


----------



## jsmclean (Mar 6, 2011)

youngadultfiction said:


> I'm just about to start reading 'Boom' by Mark Haddon,...


Never even heard of it, but I really enjoyed 'Dog in the Night.' Thank you for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

I don't think I saw this mentioned yet here, but I loved On the Jellicoe Road by Melina Marchetta. I just read it last month. The beginning is very confusing, but a few chapters in things start all falling into place and I absolutely loved it. Made me cry in several places.  

I also really enjoyed The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night Time. Loved Across the Universe!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

hey, no problem jsmclean, i started reading it last night and it is VERY funny. It's more like a book for 12-14 year olds and very entertaining so far.


----------



## joshtremino (Jul 31, 2010)

Hunger Games is really good. I love that first book. I also just started Matched. You might check that one out. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## jsmclean (Mar 6, 2011)

youngadultfiction said:


> hey, no problem jsmclean, i started reading it last night and it is VERY funny. It's more like a book for 12-14 year olds and very entertaining so far.


i've been saying i'm secretly 13 for years, it sounds right up my alley! my to-read list is getting ridiculous, but that doesn't seem to slow me down for long


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

jsmclean said:


> i've been saying i'm secretly 13 for years,


LOL!


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Ha ha! Don't worry it's a very quick read, i'm about halfway through now, and it's great! I should check out his other book 'Spot of Bother' too.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

For excellent fantasy-romance-adventure YA, I recommend anything and everything by Sherwood Smith:

http://www.amazon.com/Sherwood-Smith/e/B000AQ02J8/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1313718848&sr=8-1

Best known fabulous YA romance is CROWN DUEL. Start there. You're in for a treat!


Vera


----------



## jsmclean (Mar 6, 2011)

Tara Maya said:


> LOL!


i know, it might be truer to say that i'd like to _think _its a secret that i act like a 13 year old...but...


----------



## RaineThomas (Aug 2, 2011)

Tara Maya said:


> Is your series YA, Raine?


I was just reading back through this thread to pick up a few more of the great books mentioned and saw your post. Yes, they are YA.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Graceling was one of my favs. Highly recommend it.

Also, Silver Phoenix, If I Stay, Shiver (there's three books), Hex Hall, Tiger's Curse, If I Stay, Melissa Marr's Wicked Lovely Series, Favorite, Wings, and I love The Demon Trapper's Daughter. 

ETA: Forgot to mention L.J. Smith's Vampire Diaries although it's not really that much like the show.


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

What a great thread!  I love YA!  I don't think I saw it mentioned, but I'm reading Beautiful Creatures by Kami Garcia right now and really enjoying it.  It's the first book in a series about a teenage witch (Caster).


----------



## authorandystraka (May 4, 2011)

Currently reading The Penderwicks by Jeanne Birdsall. This novel is a National Book Award Winner. Highly recommended.



The Penderwicks: A Summer Tale of Four Sisters, Two Rabbits, and a Very Interesting Boy


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

Wraith, by Edie Claire. I *love* this story -- it's Ghost for teens, only with a much less heartbreaking ending. It is on sale for 99 cents until October 31st, so if you're interested, snatch it up quick.


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

Batgirl said:


> What a great thread! I love YA! I don't think I saw it mentioned, but I'm reading Beautiful Creatures by Kami Garcia right now and really enjoying it. It's the first book in a series about a teenage witch (Caster).


I love that book! I listened to Beautiful Creatures and Beautiful Darkness on audiobook, but loved them so much I had to go buy the hardcover print editions. I'm planning to pick up the newest one soon. Those books really suck me in and keep me anxious to find out what will happen next.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hands down the best YA book (or any book, really) that I've read all year: Daughter of Smoke and Bone by Laini Taylor. It blew my mind, it devastated me, it inspired me. Love love love it.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

Have you tried Tiger's Curse by Collen Houck? It's a bit too heavy in the romance department for me, but isn't heavier than what you would find in Twilight. Shouldn't make you gag though and the cover is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Tina Boscha Writer (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't read the whole thread yet, so I apologize if this is duplicated, but I LOVED Hold Me CLoser, Necromancer. Super engaging narrator, fun premise, and a sequel is on its way.  It's a male narrator of 19 or 20, which to me is unusual (most of the YA I read - and write - has a female narrator).


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

You could try Sonya Hartnett's Sleeping Dogs if you want a romance that's really "out there" - incestuous. Anything by Sonya Hartnett is a good bet. She's an extraordinary writer who (in 200 won the Astrid Lindgren Memorial Award, the world's biggest prize for children's and youth literature.

The award, funded by the Swedish Government, is worth five million Swedish kronor ($880,687).


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

A couple recent reads that I've really liked (and they all had a little romance!) were:

Getting Caught by Cyn Balog and Mandy Hubbard
The Boyfriend Thief by Shana Norris 

and I just finished one that is free, but won't be forever
Kisses for Lula by Samantha Mackintosh.  

They're all contemporary, light, and fun.


----------



## AriannaSilver (Oct 12, 2011)

I enjoyed the first book in the Luxe series, historicals set in turn of the century NYC by Anna Godbersen.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

AriannaSilver said:


> I enjoyed the first book in the Luxe series, historicals set in turn of the century NYC by Anna Godbersen.


Oh, wasn't that a Kindle freebie a couple weeks ago? If so, I DL-ed it, so I'm glad to hear it was a good read!


----------



## Cathy Yardley (Apr 15, 2011)

Have you tried TOUCH by Jus Accardo?  It's out on Kindle now... awesome, fast-paced.  And there's definitely a romance.   One of the best YA's I've read in a while.  

Recently, I've read City of Bones by Cassandra Clare, too. I know, tardy to the party on that one, but it was interesting, had good world building -- the romance might not be there enough, though (hard to explain without spoilers.) If you do read it, I'd love to find out what you think of the ending!


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

Skinnybones and the Wrinkle Queen by Glen Huser - amazing book - so well writtten. Darlene Jones, Author


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

Cathy Yardley said:


> Recently, I've read City of Bones by Cassandra Clare, too. I know, tardy to the party on that one, but it was interesting, had good world building -- the romance might not be there enough, though (hard to explain without spoilers.) If you do read it, I'd love to find out what you think of the ending!


You didn't think the romance was there enough? I thought there was plenty of it. You can use the spoiler button to hide you comment, but I'm interested to know your thoughts on it.


----------



## jsmclean (Mar 6, 2011)

Nancy Fulda said:


> You might try Merrie Haskell's The Princess Curse. It's a retelling of The Twelve Dancing Princesses, where the main character is an herbalist's apprentice determined to help cure the mysterious ailment of the royal family. It's listed as middle-grade, but that's just a marketing decision. Merrie wrote it as YA, and the themes are character interactions are definitely more suited to an older audience.


I love these fairy-tale re-boots. Thanks for this rec!


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd recommend the YA books of Shana Norris, Lauren Oliver, Melissa Walker, and Gabrielle Zevin.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Since my last post on this thread, I've really enjoyed *Lola and the Boy Next Door by Stephanie Perkins* - a companion novel to her fantastic debut Anna and the French Kiss.


----------



## martaszemik (Dec 4, 2011)

Try Zoe Winters. She's my new favorite indie.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

martaszemik said:


> Try Zoe Winters. She's my new favorite indie.


She is very good but she isn't YA.

Imogen Rose
April Brookshire
Tiffany King
M. Leighton
J.A. Templeton
Cody Young
Jason Letts
Michelle Madows
Abbi Glines
Chelsea Fine
Jamie McGuire
E.J. Stevens
Avery Sawyer
Cambria Hebert
Jennifer Laurens
Tess Oliver
S.L. Naeole

Are all really good indie YA authors.

Some of my other favorites are:
Erica Orloff
Sarah Dessen
Simone Eckeles
Jeri Smith Ready
Cat Patrick
Claudia Grey
Kelly Armstrong
Cassandra Claire
Jennifer Armentrout
Alyxandra Harvey
Gwen Hayes
Brodi Ashton
Cynthia Hand
Elizabeth Scott
Lia Habel
Rachel Hawthorne
Kady Cross
Robin Wasserman
Rick Riordan
Ally Carter
Ellen Schrieber
Jennifer Echols
Cyn Balog
Rosemary Clement-Moore
Melissa De la Cruz
Rachel Caine
Richelle Mead
Lisa Magnum
Lisa Schroeder
Tera Lynn Childs
Stephanie Perkins
Rachel Vincent
Gayle Foreman
Rachel Hawkins
Mara Purnhagen
Elizabeth Chandler
Gillian Shields
Lauren Oliver
Yvonne Woon

They are all very good YA authors. All kind of different genres too.


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

He's not indie, but I just read Jon Skovron's *Struts and Frets* and enjoyed it.


----------



## tahliaN (Nov 6, 2011)

My favorite at the moment is Exiled by Rashelle Workman. 
I liked the mortal instruments series a lot until book 4. I suggest you stop reading at the end of book 3 and leave it feeling good.
I liked Hush Money too, but not the sequel, it's just one big fight and has some disturbing stuff in it. Stuff I don''t want in my YA.
The Beautiful Demons series by Sarah Cannon is really good too.


----------



## LeahSpiegel (Dec 16, 2011)

Check out Awake at Dawn, it was really good!


----------

